# pranks...



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone like to pull a few pranks?? I always do the flaming dog poop in a bag, the classic ding dong ditch and the invisible rope. any good pranks a kid like me can try out?

me and my friend doing the invisible rope..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BysALH8UkI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Get a flash light and when its dark jumb out in front of a couple of girls/little kids shine the light in ya face and talk in a weird/deep voice and then see what they do.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that is just creepy lol, I dont want to be a molester. I do that during halloween haha. I also like to go up in trees with my climbing stand and shoot a laser pointer at people.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

lain:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

me and my friend always do the invisible rope prank. We did it this year at a graduation and we had 5 cars stop in a row on a street right off of the highway. Then i also do ding dong ditch. And sometimes at my cabin i shoot some birds with my bow and 20 gauge and i throw the dead birds on my neighbors steeps going up to their cabin.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bow hunter11 said:


> me and my friend always do the invisible rope prank. We did it this year at a graduation and we had 5 cars stop in a row on a street right off of the highway. Then i also do ding dong ditch. And sometimes at my cabin i shoot some birds with my bow and 20 gauge and i throw the dead birds on my neighbors steeps going up to their cabin.


Nothing like being friendly with the neighbors.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Nothing like being friendly with the neighbors.


well you have to be friends with some of the neighbors but the mean ones you arnt friends with


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bow hunter11 said:


> well you have to be friends with some of the neighbors but the mean ones you arnt friends with


And that's exactly how you want to handle the situation, give them a reason to not get along with you even more. That's normally what I try to do to solve things too.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha may have to do that to the goodlookin girls house across from my grandmas. Anybody ever rolled a house?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have done a few teepees, and I like to silly string cars.. and I have also done the good ol' deer piss in the mail box.. tinks #69 to be exact.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have done a few teepees, and I like to silly string cars.. and I have also done the good ol' deer piss in the mail box.. tinks #69 to be exact.


So thats why my mail box smells like that. lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> So thats why my mail box smells like that. lol


lolol. I might try a nice concoction of catfish stink bait and tinks 69.. lol


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lolol. I might try a nice concoction of catfish stink bait and tinks 69.. lol


Oh and whats your address I might take a trip to illinios and bring some tinks/catfish stink bait lol.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

shoot a **** and put it in a gabage bag and leve it for about 3 days in the sun then put it under a parked car tireukey:


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I would not want to be the owner of that tire.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

In the middle of the night get a bunch of smokebombs and put them in an exhaaust pipe and under the hood and ding dong ditch them. They flip haha. Oe if you find a car with a sunroof take a bag of crap and light it in fire and put it in the car haha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Or go to a house and ring the doorbell and when they open the door jump out and scare them or just start yellin


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

ha ha i have a good one. Find the guy that put the flaming crap in my rag top and go to his house, ring his doorbell and when he answers punch him in the throat. Then light him on fire. Pranks are fun.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

savagelh said:


> ha ha i have a good one. Find the guy that put the flaming crap in my rag top and go to his house, ring his doorbell and when he answers punch him in the throat. Then light him on fire. Pranks are fun.


I think im not going to prank you lol


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

lmao


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> I think im not going to prank you lol


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Oe if you find a car with a sunroof take a bag of crap and light it in fire and put it in the car haha


I dont think that would be very good.. last time I checked it was illegal to blow up cars...? lol


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont think that would be very good.. last time I checked it was illegal to blow up cars...? lol


Last time I checked some one could probably call the cops on you for putting tinks or catfish in there mailbox.......


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have done a few teepees, and I like to silly string cars.. and I have also done the good ol' deer piss in the mail box.. tinks #69 to be exact.


get some of that primos stuff that supposively never goes badukey:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Last time I checked some one could probably call the cops on you for putting tinks or catfish in there mailbox.......


you wouldnt get caught tho.. a 20 thousand dollar car going up in flames is a little bigger than a smelly mail box lol.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you wouldnt get caught tho.. a 20 thousand dollar car going up in flames is a little bigger than a smelly mail box lol.


i agree


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I got one-- fork a yard


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

A buddy of mine is really into pranking his friends, one night he tee-peed my house and huge oak tree in my front yard.  Then he stabbed 500 plastics forks all in my front yard. Then last but not least, he took my water hose turned it on and set the nozzle where it wont turn off. He then wedged it in between two gas tanks so that it was blasting the front door. He left and waited about one hour and called me. It was 3 a.m and woke me up, he disguised his voice and blocked his number and told me to go outside. After looking out the window I knew exactly who it was. The bad thing was I never saw the water hose. I could hear it hitting the house but didn't recognize the sound and opened the door to a water shower. I did get him back that same night, but his was a great prank!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

one time I took a cherry bomb and some cannon fuse and a pop can full of gas and put it in the road with the cannon fuse running into the woods wher I could light it and not be seen.
Ok and then I waited for my neighbor to come home from work and I light the cannon fuse when his car was about 20 feet away. the on his face when that bad boy blew priceless


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

nother better than glitter down some ones air vent in there car they will have glitter in there car for years. one i want to try is put a deer decoy in the road and when they stop jump out of the ditch and scare them


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> shoot a **** and put it in a gabage bag and leve it for about 3 days in the sun then put it under a parked car tireukey:


Hey now don't waste **** meat! That craps good!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey now don't waste **** meat! That craps good!


I cant believe you would eat that crap, you eat possum?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> I think im not going to prank you lol


Id still prank him. He won't punch me in the face haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> nother better than glitter down some ones air vent in there car they will have glitter in there car for years. *one i want to try is put a deer decoy in the road and when they stop jump out of the ditch and scare them*


putting a deer decoy in the road could be very dangerous. Especially if its on a high way were they are going 50-60 mph. What happens if they swurve out of the way and crash there car in the ditch, or even worse, swurve and crash into you


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I cant believe you would eat that crap, you eat possum?


Hell no!! All they are is greasy land vultures. I dont even skin em for thier pelts.

Ohhh and if you cook **** the right way "flamboeled with BBQ sauce" it taste better than pork. And I'm serious.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hell no!! All they are is greasy land vultures. I dont even skin em for thier pelts.
> 
> Ohhh and if you cook **** the right way "flamboeled with BBQ sauce" it taste better than pork. And I'm serious.


you couldnt see me eatin that crud. I killed 12 baby possums and one mom possum the other day.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ill see if I can find some pics of it.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i did this one in school i used a turkey mouth call and when the techer looked down or away i let out a few yelps hahaaha

still laughing


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

got a good one for you guys... Did it at a party. Wrap the bowl of the toilet in saran wrap and unscrew the light bulb in the bathroom fixture! LOL (glad it wasn't my house)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> i did this one in school i used a turkey mouth call and when the techer looked down or away i let out a few yelps hahaaha
> 
> still laughing


Heck it got so bad here that people got ISS for it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

be carefull with the dog poop one. my next door niehbor tried that year ago and ended up burning down 2 houses and got into huge trouble.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> i did this one in school i used a turkey mouth call and when the techer looked down or away i let out a few yelps hahaaha
> 
> still laughing


I also did that one haha. and then there always the good ol' drop your pencil in class and then do a fake fart so it looks like they do it.. :lol3:


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> nother better than glitter down some ones air vent in there car they will have glitter in there car for years. one i want to try is put a deer decoy in the road and when they stop jump out of the ditch and scare them


Get one of the DNR's bionic deer lol.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> putting a deer decoy in the road could be very dangerous. Especially if its on a high way were they are going 50-60 mph. What happens if they swurve out of the way and crash there car in the ditch, or even worse, swurve and crash into you


x2

Some people around my area were killed by the "fake deer on the road" prank.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Here there wouldn't be a fake deer left. Itd have bullet holes in it


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahh so many good ones...
1. Find 400# hibernating bear and put it on the steps of the local presbyterian church (they trespass all the time so they had it coming)....still don't know what happened it him lmao
2. Ceran wrap cars + window paint and sometimes flour
3. TP houses
4. Ding dong ditch
5. Friends have left their keys in the open so we've taken the vehicle and turned it into a tressure hunt of sorts lol
6. During bonfire, put a full can of soda right in the middle (without being seen) and sit back and watch
7. Jack up the back of a friends car so the rear wheels are just off the ground and wait 
8. Red laser pointer shining in random people's houses at night scare the hell out of them
9. Party popper rigged in mailbox so when it opens, it fires
10. If you really feel like fun...lighted firecrackers + mailboxes and run!!!!

**Disclaimer: You did not hear these from me and I am by no means saying that I have had any part in any of the pranks listed above


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Ahh so many good ones...
> 1. Find 400# hibernating bear and put it on the steps of the local presbyterian church (they trespass all the time so they had it coming)....still don't know what happened it him lmao
> 2. Ceran wrap cars + window paint and sometimes flour
> 3. TP houses
> ...


can you please tell me how you would..

1)lift a 400 pound bear
2)not get your face ripped off
3)lol


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok duck tape a car to a light pole takes like 2 roles and the car cannot move -- It works they tested it on mythbusters.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Ahh so many good ones...
> 1. Find 400# hibernating bear and put it on the steps of the local presbyterian church (they trespass all the time so they had it coming)....still don't know what happened it him lmao
> 2. Ceran wrap cars + window paint and sometimes flour
> 3. TP houses
> ...


 ive done 4 6 8 9 10


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> can you please tell me how you would..
> 
> 1)lift a 400 pound bear - There was snow on the ground so we rolled him onto a sled which was hooked to an atv
> 2)not get your face ripped off - He was hibernating so its all good
> 3)lol


Definitely my favorite prank....i just wish i would've seen people when they found our gift


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Definitely my favorite prank....i just wish i would've seen people when they found our gift


I always like to get my good ol' sasquatch suit out and run in the ditches of the highway..


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I always like to get my good ol' sasquatch suit out and run in the ditches of the highway..


Make sure somebody doesnt try to make you a full body mount (get shot).


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

what you do is by your kitchen sink if it has a spray hose on it take a ruberband and rap it around the handle of the house so when some one turns the water on it sprays them
when they take it off sneak back and put it on again


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> what you do is by your kitchen sink if it has a spray hose on it take a ruberband and rap it around the handle of the house so when some one turns the water on it sprays them
> when they take it off sneak back and put it on again


classic! I ended up not being able to watch AFV after I did that prank to my mother.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kid at my school got arrested tonight for putting a dead squirrel on a ladies porch.. I wouldnt recommend a black bear..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> kid at my school got arrested tonight for putting a dead squirrel on a ladies porch.. I wouldnt recommend a black bear..


what was the fine he got?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Was the victom of this one when I woke up one Oct. morning friends had a scavenger hunt and left over 100 pumkins on my front yard.

Got my son as he was laying on the floor playn ps3 waited for the dog to walk by him then threw a brownie molded into a piece of doggie doo made a big deal of it as he was trying to roll away I ran over and took a big bite, He instantly started to dry heave I had tears in my eyes for an hour from laughing so hard.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> what was the fine he got?


I am really not sure, I dont like the kid so I am not gonna ask.


----------



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

heres one for that special person you dislike like nothin else if you are eating breakfast in the same house and he gets up late if theres pancakes mix ex lax into then get ceram wrap and put over the toilet with no wrinkles and when he comes in it goes everywhere but the toilet then since it comes out of him he has to clean it up


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

or take some ones car apart completely when they are a sleep or foam some ones mail box shut or get super glue and glue all ther doors and windows shut


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

A pretty funny one is to get a packet Of koolaid, unscrew the shower head in the bathroom, and pour the koolaid powder in it, then screw the shower head back on and wait. When they get in the shower and turn on the shower, they will be soaked with koolaid. (cherry koolaid works the best)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bowhunter1041 said:


> A pretty funny one is to get a packet Of koolaid, unscrew the shower head in the bathroom, and pour the koolaid powder in it, then screw the shower head back on and wait. When they get in the shower and turn on the shower, they will be soaked with koolaid. (cherry koolaid works the best)


lol.

today some stupid kids wouldnt get off my bball hooop in my backyard and I opened up a stink bomb, hit him right in the shoe, idk if he will be coming back..


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good job ben


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

adding to my already long list...
- sparkler bombs
- bottle rocket wars

not really true pranks but still very, very entertaining!


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

then i turned 10


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are fun aren't they Josh? Just make sure you leave a good length of fuse on the sparkler bombs


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

That video of the invisible rope trick has me doubled over laughing.
Will give it some thought and see if I can remember what we did at your age.
Keep having fun guys!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HardCoreOutdoor said:


> then i turned 10


 cmon man.. pranks are for everyone..


Irish Sitka said:


> That video of the invisible rope trick has me doubled over laughing.
> Will give it some thought and see if I can remember what we did at your age.
> Keep having fun guys!


thanks :smile: Im glad you enjoyed it


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol you guys are pretty hilarious


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks :smile:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

go around takke all the for sale signs outta peoples yard or campaign sgns and put them into one yard


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

pulled off a pretty good one last night...

So last night was the big rival town football game that every year we all go to the college stadium and the rivals play a little football! I decided, since I am the prankster of sophomore year.. I would pull one of the ultimate's.. I told the announcers to ask one of the popular girls, FROM one of the nerdiest kids of all times, to homecoming.. (and I didnt do this because he was a nerd, I did it because he thinks hes all time coolest person ever.).. the prank worked like a charm! the halftime show ended with it, most hilarious stunt I have ever pulled!

added note: about 10 thousand people were there


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Take road kill and put it on a good friends door step  they love it... trust me. i have plenty of experience


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would not do that to a good friend haha, dont throw those roadkill ***** on arhoythunter's step! he'll eat it.. hahaha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Depends on how fresh it is.:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muahahah


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you wouldnt get caught tho.. a 20 thousand dollar car going up in flames is a little bigger than a smelly mail box lol.


Still illegal to open someone elses mailbox unless your a mail carrier. Federal offense


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Ahh so many good ones...
> 1. Find 400# hibernating bear and put it on the steps of the local presbyterian church (they trespass all the time so they had it coming)....still don't know what happened it him lmao
> 2. Ceran wrap cars + window paint and sometimes flour
> 3. TP houses
> ...


Anything to do with a mailbox is not funny. At all


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

savagelh said:


> ha ha i have a good one. Find the guy that put the flaming crap in my rag top and go to his house, ring his doorbell and when he answers punch him in the throat. Then light him on fire. Pranks are fun.


Ok that was funny


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

get some prawns ( shrimp ) whatever size , (a couple of handfulls worth) , and place amounts of them in a plastic sandwich bag ( not a zip lock one ) and just fold the opening over and place them in peoples hubcaps on their car wheels , all four is the ticket .
stinks like crap for ages when they start to rot down , and unless they get a flat tyre are unlikely to find them .
also works on 4x4's /pickups that have the spare tyre slung up under the tray , just throw a nice lil parcel of them in up on top of the spare.


----------



## loggerhead mike (Feb 4, 2010)

anybody puts poo or sillystings or dares to put duck tape on my truck and they'll be eating threw a straw. 
The laser pointer in random people houses are stupid too. One of you idiots are going get shot. How would you feel if I did that to your granny?

There's a big difference in acting like a punk and pulling a prank

Siran wrap on the toilet ls what I call a good prank


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

meh, different definition of a prank for you. but I would never go for anyones vehicle, the farthest I would go it to buy one of those markers that are made for glass and draw wieners all over there wind shield...


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

ben we know you like weiners you dont have to advertise it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah cole, thats the truth haha


----------

